# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  My Venomous Snakes

## Najakeeper

Hello All,


I wanted to share with you guys my small venomous snake collection.


Here is the list:


1.1 _Acanthophis_ sp. "Northern Floodplains" (2009/2011)


These snakes come from Northern Australia. The classification is a bit problematic as with most Death Adders. They have been called _Acanthophis praelongus, Acanthophis cummingi_ and _Acanthophis hawkei_. _Acanthophis praelongus_ is way too general for all Northern adders and does not work for this species. _Acanthophis cummingi_ is a Hoser classification and is not accepted by most taxonomist. _Acanthophis hawkei_ is used due to their genetics, apparently they are almost identical to their cousins from Barkly Tableland so they will probably be called Acanthophis hawkei at the end. 


These snakes get to be around 80cm, the overall color is grey but they have beautiful orange/red and yellow bands. My pair will probably breed this coming spring.


Male:










Female:








1.1 _Acanthophis_ sp. "Dajarra" (2012/2011)


These snakes come from the Dajarra desert in Australia and they are also a part of a classification debate. Again they are labeled as _Acanthophis woolfi_ by Hoser but they are put into the _Acanthophis rugosus_ group by Wuster. They are desert adapted adder species and have a beautiful coloration, which matches to their environment. Mine will probably breed in 2014.


Male:








1.1 _Acanthophis antarcticus_ "Sydney Red" (2013)


Probably the pride and joy of my Death Adder collection, these come from Southeastern Australia, around Sydney area. They grow up to be impressive meter long adders and end up being light red with dark red bands. Adults look spectacular and even hatchlings like mine show a lot of color.








1.1 _Naja_ (_Boulengerina_) sp. "Congo Water Cobra" (2013)


One of the rarest captive bred snakes. Only one breeder exists in Europe and he produces only three babies a year if it is a good year. These are probably the smallest cobras available, max out at around 60cm and are quite docile for a cobra when they are captive bred. The live in Congo near a lake and eat fish. Unfortunately, they are under risk of extinction due to gill nets in the lake that they hunt. I was told that switching them to mice is very difficult but took me 10 minutes to do so with my special scenting recipe .










0.1 _Crotalus d. unicolor_ (2013)


Pitvipers are not my thing. I do not like venomous snakes with additional arsenal but I couldn't refuse this species. Critically endangered in the wild, these rattlesnakes are quite common in Europe. However, the ones available are very dark in color with clear markings. The wild ones are very light, with very faint pattern so I assume the stock in Europe is either hybridized or originated from a very dark pair. The baby girl I got on the other hand is very faint and will surely turn out to be exactly like they are in the wild with a lot of blue and pink. She may be the prettiest snake I have seen with my own eyes.







Here is my Youtube channel, where I upload regular videos about these beautiful snakes. I also have videos from my previous venomous snakes, my Gila Monsters and my non-venomous reptiles. Enjoy and thanks for watching:


http://www.youtube.com/user/Najakeeper

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-08-2014),bigSAK (11-23-2015),FluppleWott (09-02-2015),Herpo (01-03-2016),jasca (03-09-2016),Lubana (02-02-2014),Newowner1 (03-09-2015),_Reinz_ (02-08-2015),_Rob_ (04-06-2016),_satomi325_ (11-09-2013),ScalySenua (01-26-2019),SideShowMom (08-30-2014),skymall (09-08-2016),somnambulant (11-02-2014),_Wapadi_ (12-07-2013),_WarriorPrincess90_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Very cool collection! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-03-2016),Roman (01-19-2014)

----------


## satomi325

Very beautiful animals. It is quite a lovely collection.
Stay safe.  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## smalltimeballz

Very beautiful animals!

----------


## jason_ladouceur

All very nice specimens. That unicolor is awesome. It's a shame you don't have a male for her.

----------


## EAC Reptiles

Very nice collection!

----------


## crepers86

So how does one get close enough to the hot snake to determine its male or female

----------


## Najakeeper

Thanks for the comments guys.

I can get a male for the C.d.unicolor next year, I don't have much space left so I might get into a breeding arrangement with another keeper, no problems there.

As for sexing, usually it is a two people job. One can restrain the snake with a tube, while the other probes it. But most of my snakes, especially the death adders, can be sexed just by looking at the tails.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the Crotalus d. unicolor striking a dead pinky:





Very hard to catch him eating though...

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is an update on the unnamed species of water cobra, Naja (Boulengerina) sp. "Congo".




And here are some pictures:

Naja (Boulengerina) sp. "Congo" male:



Acanthophis hawkei female:



Acanthophis sp. "Dajarra Desert" male:

----------


## Crotalids

I love unicolor! Nice. I really need some.

----------


## Najakeeper

> I love unicolor! Nice. I really need some.


And here is the famous Crotalus d. unicolor feeding while being filmed:

----------

_Dev_DeCoste_ (11-08-2016),killswitch (12-22-2013)

----------


## Neal

Yea, I want that cobra.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the female Acanthophis sp. Dajarra with a rat pink:

----------


## Najakeeper

Acanthophis sp."Dajarra" female in shed:



Eye macro:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-11-2014)

----------


## jsitas

Awesome snakes!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## southbay54

> Acanthophis sp."Dajarra" female in shed:
> 
> 
> 
> Eye macro:



great shots

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the female Acanthophis sp. "Dajarra" feeding on a small mouse:




I may consider breeding her this season...

----------


## Neal

I spoke to a few people who had dealings with the Naja (Boulengerina) sp.

From what I was told they get around 3 foot but the N. annulata I was told average around 4 foot. I'm not sure how correct the information is, but this is what I was told by Tom Crutchfield.

The guy that you know that breeds them, how old/long are his adults?

----------


## Najakeeper

> I spoke to a few people who had dealings with the Naja (Boulengerina) sp.
> 
> From what I was told they get around 3 foot but the N. annulata I was told average around 4 foot. I'm not sure how correct the information is, but this is what I was told by Tom Crutchfield.
> 
> The guy that you know that breeds them, how old/long are his adults?


The adults are about 2ft long, but Tom is right about the annulata, I have seen even larger specimens.

----------


## Neal

> The adults are smaller than 2ft long, but Tom is right about the annulata, I have seen even larger specimens.


Okay that's what I was confused about. He said he had never dealt with N. Christyi which are the ones you have correct? I know the genus changed but what confused me is that the only two Boulengerina were the annulata and Christyi(which are the ones you have?) so I figured the size may of been an assumption by him. I know the information on wiki about them is a bit off.

----------


## Najakeeper

There are three species mate:

N.annulata
N.christyi
N.sp "Congo"

The confusion is due to both christyi and undescribed species coming from Congo.

What I have is the undescribed species, smallest of all three.

----------


## Neal

> There are three species mate:
> 
> N.annulata
> N.christyi
> N.sp "Congo"
> 
> The confusion is due to both christyi and undescribed species coming from Congo.
> 
> What I have is the undescribed species, smallest of all three.


That makes even more sense. I wish they were more studied and available.

----------


## Najakeeper

Common Death Adder eating a fuzzy:

----------


## Najakeeper

_Acanthophis antarcticus_ (Common Death Adder) from Sydney:







_Acanthophis hawkei_ happy Death Adder dance:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN6sl7vbK6c


_Acanthophis_ sp. Dajarra slowmo strike:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN7Ll9gJ6uc

----------

_Annarose15_ (01-26-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-26-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is my beautiful Crotalus d. unicolor:


Head:



Scale detail:





Rattle:

----------


## Lubana

I love cobras! Do water cobras have a 'hood' that fans out like the typical cobra everyone thinks of?

----------


## Najakeeper

And here is a video:

----------


## Najakeeper

> I love cobras! Do water cobras have a 'hood' that fans out like the typical cobra everyone thinks of?


Water cobras have a very narrow hood and they hardly ever display it, very though to catch on camera.

Here are a couple of the  cobras, which I had when I was in the States hooding:

----------

_brock lesser_ (07-05-2014),Lubana (02-02-2014),_Pyrate81_ (02-03-2014)

----------


## patientz3ro

> Everything In This Thread


Great stuff! I have no intention of ever getting into venomous snakes, but they are fascinating. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Lubana

> Water cobras have a very narrow hood and they hardly ever display it, very though to catch on camera.
> 
> Here are a couple of the  cobras, which I had when I was in the States hooding:



Awesome!!!!  Did you have to take a class to earn credits/certification to be able to handle and own them?

----------


## Najakeeper

> Awesome!!!!  Did you have to take a class to earn credits/certification to be able to handle and own them?


Nope, when I was living in WA, it was perfectly legal to keep them with no permits. Unfortunately, now it is completely illegal.

I started with non-venomous and worked my way up by myself, which I do not recommend. It is best to start with a mentor.

----------

Lubana (02-02-2014)

----------


## Lubana

> Nope, when I was living in WA, it was perfectly legal to keep them with no permits. Unfortunately, now it is completely illegal.
> 
> I started with non-venomous and worked my way up by myself, which I do not recommend. It is best to start with a mentor.


Ahhh.  Gotcha.  Here, in FL, you have to be certified.  I've given some thought to it, then realized, "Hey! If I'm going to go through all the trouble of being certified, I may as well be certified to milk them.  Do you do that with yours?

----------


## Najakeeper

> Ahhh.  Gotcha.  Here, in FL, you have to be certified.  I've given some thought to it, then realized, "Hey! If I'm going to go through all the trouble of being certified, I may as well be certified to milk them.  Do you do that with yours?


Nope, I do not. That would create unnecessary stress on my snakes and on me.

----------

Lubana (02-02-2014)

----------


## JLC

> ... I may as well be certified to milk them.  Do you do that with yours?


Here's some excellent info from Dr. Bryan Grieg Fry about the process of milking snakes.  There's a lot of specialized equipment and controls involved in order to get viable samples. 

https://www.facebook.com/urbanjungle...652743984871:0

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are a couple interesting pictures:


Here is a desert snake enjoying some fish:





And here is the valley of Death:

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is a new feeding video:






She is coming close to 60cm even though she is still somewhat thin. Growing very fast...

----------

Kamerick (11-02-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

More Death Adder action with a tiny bit more...

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are the new enclosures for these guys:






They are doing amazing and getting more docile every day.

----------


## Najakeeper

This girl just gets better looking everyday!


Crotalus durissus unicolor:








Rattle:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-21-2014),_brock lesser_ (07-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (04-21-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the beautiful Crotalus d. unicolor eating a large prey item for change:

----------


## Rob

Great collection

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

Jackpot!:




I also shot a video, which I will upload next week...

----------


## Najakeeper

> Jackpot!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also shot a video, which I will upload next week...


And here is how Death Adders do it:

----------


## Najakeeper

Today's pictures from the collection:


_Acanthophis woolfi_ female post shed:





_Acanthophis antarcticus male_:





_Acanthophis hawkei female_ with a xxl mouse:





Scale detailed while swallowing, notice the skin in between the scales:





Head shot:





_Boulengerina_ male, the sand worm:




Last but not the least! _Naja kaouthia_ female (Orange Pastel, T+Albino, highlite):











I love the _Naja naja_ style hood mark. As she ages, she will end up orange with purple highlights.

----------

_brock lesser_ (07-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-24-2014),_Rob_ (06-08-2014),_Seth702_ (06-14-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Ok, first one was for a noble reason like conception. Now, they are just having fun!  :Wink:

----------

_Seth702_ (06-14-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

This girl gets more spectacular with every shed:

----------

_brock lesser_ (07-05-2014),_Seth702_ (06-14-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is a female Monocled Cobra I picked up. She is just an amazing triple mutation morph. Hopefully I will get a Leucistic male for her:

----------

_Dev_DeCoste_ (11-08-2016),_Pyrate81_ (06-24-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

I just love how this girl looks, especially the partial monocle, she is amazing:








She is not afraid to charge at me either the little bugger  :Very Happy: .

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-24-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

More from today's feeding:

_Crotalus unicolor_ ready to strike at my face. This species is really an amazing looking example of the _Crotalus_ genus.




The male Sydney _A.antarcticus_ is getting to be very beautiful and he can easily take hopper size mice. He is also a very "enthusiastic" feeder. Female is still being tease fed and has no interest in food until she is hit on the head with it for 5 minutes. I hope she will catch up soon.




Mobile jaw of a cobra:




Beautiful side view:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-24-2014)

----------


## colton62

I have a question. Did you get prior experience with venomous snakes before owning them in your collection? I'm interested someday owning some like you do. Obviously no time soon since I'm 17 and have no actual experience with snakes like this. Just curious how you got into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

I had a lot of experience with reptiles before I got into venomous but I was nowhere ready. I jumped in with an albino monocled cobra, which was definitely above my experience level. Thankfully, nothing bad happened but my advice to you is do this properly. Find a mentor close by, put a lot of hours in and get experienced first before buying anything of your own.

----------

colton62 (06-25-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-24-2014)

----------


## Skiploder

> Here is a new feeding video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is coming close to 60cm even though she is still somewhat thin. Growing very fast...


Yasin:

How do you find the temperament on the Boulengerina?  

I like the use of leaf litter in your set ups.  I'm surprised more people don't use it.

Have you kept or are you keeping any other Australian Elapids, like notechis or p. colletti  or p. porphyriacus?

----------


## Pyrate81

Great thread and snakes man.  Thanks for keeping it going.  

Can I make a couple requests if you get a chance:

1. Another valley of death picture.  If possible. Not gonna beg for it if it's a PITA to get.  

2. Get in on the HOTM action.  Your snakes are pretty and a couple of them take really good pics.  *cough*  cobras *cough*   :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-24-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

> Yasin:
> 
> How do you find the temperament on the Boulengerina? 
> 
> I like the use of leaf litter in your set ups. I'm surprised more people don't use it.
> 
> Have you kept or are you keeping any other Australian Elapids, like notechis or p. colletti or p. porphyriacus?


In my experience, they are very easy to deal with. They are active and somewhat food aggressive but when food is not present, they can easily be manipulated.

Leaf litter is especially good for dry climate Acanthophis, they feel very secure in it.

Nope, I only keep Acanthophis. Most other Aussie snakes have pre-synaptic neurotoxins, which I avoid.





> Great thread and snakes man.  Thanks for keeping it going.  
> 
> Can I make a couple requests if you get a chance:
> 
> 1. Another valley of death picture.  If possible. Not gonna beg for it if it's a PITA to get.  
> 
> 2. Get in on the HOTM action.  Your snakes are pretty and a couple of them take really good pics.  *cough*  cobras *cough*


Thanks mate  :Smile: .

1-I will try to make one with more adders but it may take a couple weeks as I am very busy these days and "Valley of Death" is not an easy task  :Wink: .

2- What is HOTM? Yeah, cobras are very photogenic  :Wink: . Here is one I just took:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-25-2014),_Pyrate81_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

HOTM = herp of the month contest  Here's a link to the rules, submission links, etc. 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...BMISSION-LINKS

----------


## Najakeeper

My 7 year old _Naja samarensis_(Samar Cobra) girl:

----------


## brock lesser

Thank you for sharing these beautiful animals and your experience with us.
Most of us can't or shouldn't own them but they keep us fascinated.
Stay safe and keep those great pictures coming.

----------


## Najakeeper

> Thank you for sharing these beautiful animals and your experience with us.
> Most of us can't or shouldn't own them but they keep us fascinated.
> Stay safe and keep those great pictures coming.


Thanks mate...

Here is my most probably pregnant girl:





And here is the male Sydney red feeding on a hopper:

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the video of the Samar feeding:

----------


## Najakeeper

An update of my beautiful Congo Water Cobras:

----------

John1982 (08-09-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is my female water cobra feeding:







Here is my problem feeder Common Death Adder female on some solid food:




And my *HOTM* entry, beautiful Samar Cobra female:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (01-03-2016),John1982 (08-09-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-23-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

After another shed, my monocled cobra is looking absolutely spectacular. I have finally managed to find a mate for her, I am getting a 2014 Blue eyed Leucistic male before the month ends.

----------

John1982 (08-09-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-23-2014)

----------


## John1982

I always enjoy your pictures and videos, beautiful animals.

----------


## Najakeeper

> I always enjoy your pictures and videos, beautiful animals.


Thanks John. They are amazing creatures for sure.

----------


## Najakeeper

Water cobras finally graduated to furry food items, decent weight will follow:

----------

John1982 (08-10-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-23-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

So I had to decide which cobra species to keep due to space restrictions. Aside from the _N.kaouthia_ morphs and the water cobras, which I keep, I choose the _Naja samarensis_, the Samar Cobra. 


These animals come from the Samar Island in the Southern Philippines. Although they are true spitters, adults rarely do so and this is a nice spitter to work with. Also, their colors are so amazing, this just makes them the most beautiful _Naja_ species in my opinion and they stay around 3ft range, less than a meter in most cases. The only problem with them is their 'attitude'. These guys are always angry and they do not take prisoners. Someone I know used to say that if they were 6 ft instead of 3, we would probably be all evolved from them  :Smile: .


Ok, here is my female, which is a whopping 1.3 meters, very large for this species:











And my male, which is much smaller:











And here is a feeding video:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-26-2014),_Dev_DeCoste_ (11-08-2016)

----------


## Najakeeper

A nice video of the Aruba Island Rattlesnake:






And here is a nice picture of her:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-26-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Naja beauty is uncontested...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-26-2014),_Pyrate81_ (08-30-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is another "Valley of the Death" photo picturing 3 Acanthophis species I keep:





Left to right: _Acanthophis_ sp. "Dajarra Desert" , _Acanthophis_ sp. "Northern Flood Plains", _Acanthophis antarcticus_

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-30-2014),wolfy-hound (08-31-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Love the pics and vids man.  Keep them coming.   :Good Job:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Love the pics and vids man.  Keep them coming.



Thanks mate, will do!

----------


## Najakeeper

The Samar male looks so peaceful behind the glass... 2 seconds before he starts thrashing in the terrarium  :Smile:  :

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is a macro of the female:

----------

_Sirensong26_ (09-12-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Three Acanthophis species in one video:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Man, these are grumpy. I had to take the male out for a routine cleaning and he refused to go into the temp. enclosure. Proceeded to chase me around etc. Finally, after the cage cleaning, this is his reaction:





Sorry for the quality as it is a cell phone photo...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-09-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Just beautiful...

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is another Samar video. Both snakes are in their permanent homes now and are enjoying life. I gave the female a bit of quail meet today and she seemed to love it.






And here is a hint of a hood, a rare sight for my docile water cobras...





Here is how docile he is on a normal day...

----------


## Najakeeper

Just beautiful...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-05-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## The Golem

> So I had to decide which cobra species to keep due to space restrictions. Aside from the _N.kaouthia_ morphs and the water cobras, which I keep, I choose the _Naja samarensis_, the Samar Cobra. 
> 
> 
> These animals come from the Samar Island in the Southern Philippines. Although they are true spitters, adults rarely do so and this is a nice spitter to work with. Also, their colors are so amazing, this just makes them the most beautiful _Naja_ species in my opinion and they stay around 3ft range, less than a meter in most cases. The only problem with them is their 'attitude'. These guys are always angry and they do not take prisoners. Someone I know used to say that if they were 6 ft instead of 3, we would probably be all evolved from them .
> 
> 
> And here is a feeding video:


Wow. :Tears:  
Think I'll focus on taking care of one calm, slow moving, _non-venomous_ BP for now!

----------


## Rob

Here is how docile he is on a normal day...


[/QUOTE]

Not to be an a hole, but why would you put yourself at risk like that?

----------


## Najakeeper

> Here is how docile he is on a normal day...


Not to be an a hole, but why would you put yourself at risk like that?[/QUOTE]

Not at all, quite a rational question. I do it because I know my animal BUT it shouldn't be done, period.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-06-2014),_Rob_ (10-05-2014)

----------


## Rob

> Not to be an a hole, but why would you put yourself at risk like that?


Not at all, quite a rational question. I do it because I know my animal BUT it shouldn't be done, period.[/QUOTE]

Lol at least you admit it.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the beautiful leucistic monocled:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Here is the beautiful leucistic monocled...


Gorgeous.   If I were to get into keeping venomous snakes, hands down the Lucy Monocle would be my first.    :Good Job:   :Smile:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Gorgeous.   If I were to get into keeping venomous snakes, hands down the Lucy Monocle would be my first.


They are amazing, aren't they?

Here is the latest video from the Orange Patel Highlite Naja kaouthia girl:








She is getting darker with each shed, really cool snake.

----------

speedycat222 (10-27-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

The water cobras are getting more docile by the day... Really amazing snakes.


Interestingly, they have been refusing fish prey after the complete switch to unscented rodents. I still try to give them fish sometimes and the female decided to eat some today:

----------


## Kamerick

Beautiful snakes! I would never think of owning venomous sakes myself, but they sure do have stunning colours and patterns!

----------


## Najakeeper

> Beautiful snakes! I would never think of owning venomous sakes myself, but they sure do have stunning colours and patterns!


Thanks for the comment. Yeah, sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and say I am crazy and I will sell all my snakes but the urge goes away in the morning  :Smile: . Venomous snakes look amazing and I absolutely love mine.

----------


## Najakeeper

I finally managed to move them to their new cage. This is a tall cage and for the first night, they are acting completely arboreal. Here is the male sleeping on a ledge:





I ordered some wire covers for the light bulb. Will come soon.

----------


## speedycat222

> I finally managed to move them to their new cage. This is a tall cage and for the first night, they are acting completely arboreal. Here is the male sleeping on a ledge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered some wire covers for the light bulb. Will come soon.




 This is _N. Christyi_ correct ?

----------


## Najakeeper

> This is _N. Christyi_ correct ?


Nope, this is the unnamed Congo species, which is a bit different from _N.christyi_. 

Here is the latest state of the reptile room by the way:

----------

John1982 (11-23-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015),speedycat222 (11-09-2014),_The Golem_ (11-23-2014)

----------


## speedycat222

> Nope, this is the unnamed Congo species, which is a bit different from _N.christyi_. 
> 
> Here is the latest state of the reptile room by the way:


 Very cool. Would you mind going a bit into detail on some of the differences between the unnamed species and Christyi ? Nice collection by the way, I'm a big fan of Acanthopis. Good luck with your _N. samarensis_ pair also, I hope they reproduce for you.

----------


## Najakeeper

> Very cool. Would you mind going a bit into detail on some of the differences between the unnamed species and Christyi ? Nice collection by the way, I'm a big fan of Acanthopis. Good luck with your _N. samarensis_ pair also, I hope they reproduce for you.


Thanks mate.

This forum topic here will give you some info on the unnamed Naja sp:

http://www.venomland.org/t1058-unkno...oulengerina-sp

----------

speedycat222 (11-09-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Growing up and getting prettier:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-14-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015),_Rob_ (11-14-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is some more footage and shots of the Aruba Island Rattler:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-23-2014),John1982 (11-23-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

A rare chance to piss these guys of but they do get angry very seldom. Here is my Water Cobra girl hooding at me:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-23-2014),John1982 (11-23-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015),_Rob_ (11-23-2014),Sammiebob (11-23-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

> Jackpot!:


So after shedding today, my girl dropped a huge load and one unfertilized ova:





She is still plump and this is a single egg, so I am hoping she has some fertilized eggs inside her.

----------


## Najakeeper

I visited a friend's house the other day and filmed his collection. From a King Cobra to a Black Mamba, he has a very cool list of venomous snakes.


Enjoy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015),_Rob_ (11-30-2014),_The Golem_ (11-30-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is my male Congo Water Cobra shedding his skin, they are about 80cm, which should be their max adult size but they are just 18 months old so I guess these will grow. The male is in breeding mode I think because he hasn't touched food since he went into the shed cycle about a month ago.






And here is my beautiful leucistic monocled cobra in his new enclosure. Finally he can fully hood without touching plastic and he is making the most of it:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-02-2015),_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Oh my gosh, now THAT is an absolutely GORGEOUS cobra! I have a question, my niece had a de-fanged cobra(i believe it was a cobra, I'll have to double check)  is that a common thing folks do with the venomous snakes? 
Anyways, beautiful snakes you have, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Najakeeper

> Oh my gosh, now THAT is an absolutely GORGEOUS cobra! I have a question, my niece had a de-fanged cobra(i believe it was a cobra, I'll have to double check)  is that a common thing folks do with the venomous snakes? 
> Anyways, beautiful snakes you have, thanks for sharing!


Hello,

You cannot 'defang' a cobra. I mean you can, but it is a brutal procedure and if the snake survives the trauma, it will produce new fangs and will be ready to evenomate pretty soon.

On the other hand, you can surgically remove a venomous snakes venom glands and ducts, and if done properly by a vet (a lot of vets will find this unethical and won't do it) then you will have an altered snake, which won't be able to evenomate anything anymore. It is not very common but it is out there. The procedure is found unethical and shunned by most snake keepers, as an animal should not go under life threatening surgery for someone to be able to keep it as a pet.

However, to tell you the truth, my first cobra (over 10 years ago) was a venomoid. The poor animal had a very scarred, disfigured head as he did not have implants for the removed glands hence his cheeks sunk in. Still, he survived until he was 10 or so and died due to an unrelated illness.

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Ok, my stepson was the one who told me about my niece's snake(I never saw it, just heard stories about them getting the snake to bite them and finding it humorous **rollseyes**), I must have gotten the species wrong, it just sounded... Wrong to do to a snake. 

Thank you for replying  :Smile:   you have some beautiful animals there. 

Another question, I was watching one of the feeding vids and you mention that there was no anti venom for the  snakes you were feeding (the black & yellow cobras), do you keep anti venom on hand with the other species you work with? I'm just curious.

----------


## Najakeeper

> I must have gotten the species wrong, it just sounded... Wrong to do to a snake.


It can still be a cobra but not defanged. It probably had a venomoid surgery as I described above. 




> Another question, I was watching one of the feeding vids and you mention that there was no anti venom for the  snakes you were feeding (the black & yellow cobras), do you keep anti venom on hand with the other species you work with? I'm just curious.


We have a joint antivenom bank in Switzerland where we pay into. It is quite expensive to keep antivenom for all the snakes we keep individually but having one bank makes it quite cheap, about $150 per year. So far no one has been bitten to test how efficient it is but I foresee no issues.

In case of Samar Cobras, there is no antivenom so a bite may result to artificial breathing in an icu unit. I try to not to take chances with them. 

Thanks for watching the videos.

----------


## BPSnakeLady

Fascinating!
I know very little about venomous snakes outside what I've seen on tv, I've found this thread to be very educational. Thank you for answering my questions and keep sharing!

----------


## Najakeeper

> Fascinating!
> I know very little about venomous snakes outside what I've seen on tv, I've found this thread to be very educational. Thank you for answering my questions and keep sharing!


No problem. Feel free to ask anything you like.

----------


## Najakeeper

The Samars are up from a month long pre-breeding brumation and they are hungry! They ate two small rats each and asked for more.


Here is a video:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015),_The Golem_ (12-14-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Sad video this week... Unfortunately, my A.hawkei female gave birth to 15 additional unfertilized eggs plus a perfectly developed yet dead baby... Oh well...





Here is a video explaining the situation with an interesting ending:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015)

----------


## slithering_BP

Well that's sad :Tears:  sorry to hear

----------


## Najakeeper

> Well that's sad sorry to hear


Yeah... I hope it works better next time...

Here is a long feeding video of the hawkei female. She is taking down rats to get back to her previous weight:






And here are a couple pictures of the Acanthophis laevis pair from Aseki, PNG:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-04-2015),_Sirensong26_ (01-05-2015)

----------


## slithering_BP

That was cool thanks for sharing 👍👍👍👍👍👍

----------


## Najakeeper

Hi Guys,


So breeding attempt is fully on.


The male seems crazy interested but the female doesn't seem to care much. Yet, they might have already mated, we will see soon...

----------


## Najakeeper



----------


## BPSnakeLady

Ooo good luck. They are really pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

> Ooo good luck. They are really pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The orange Naja kaouthia girl is growing up fast and looking great as usual:

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the A.laevis pair. The male just shed and is in full breeding mode but the female needs to shed first.

----------


## Najakeeper

Orange pastel _Naja kaouthia_:


Leaving the Den:



Head Close-up:



Hood Close-up:

----------


## slithering_BP

Amazing  :Surprised:

----------


## Najakeeper

I caught this guy in the act:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-04-2015),_Rob_ (02-04-2015)

----------


## Rob

> I caught this guy in the act:


Nice shot!

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Wow that is wayyy too cool! Thanks for sharing

----------


## Najakeeper

> Wow that is wayyy too cool! Thanks for sharing



Thanks!

Here is another breeding video, this time with Acanthophis laevis, the Papua New Guinea Smooth Scaled Death Adder from Aseki:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-08-2015),_Felidae_ (03-01-2015),_Reinz_ (02-08-2015)

----------


## slithering_BP

So cool, can't wait to see some baby's!

----------


## Reinz

Very interesting, thank you so much.  Great education.  :Good Job: 

I love your collection.  :Smile:

----------


## Najakeeper

Thanks guys!  :Smile: 

Here is one for you:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-01-2015),slithering_BP (02-12-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Leucy male growing up:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-01-2015),_Felidae_ (03-01-2015),_Lady mkrj58_ (12-18-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Sydney Red Acanthophis antarcticus:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-01-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the latest video I shot. Unfortunately, my Leucistic Monocled Cobra seems to have developed scale rot so I have to treat him with antibiotics.

----------

dr del (03-01-2015),_The Golem_ (03-02-2015),Tsanford (03-01-2015)

----------


## dr del

Jeebus!

That girl scared the heck out of me there.  :Surprised:   :ROFL:

----------


## nightrainfalls

> Here is another Samar video. Both snakes are in their permanent homes now and are enjoying life. I gave the female a bit of quail meet today and she seemed to love it.
> Here is how docile he is on a normal day...


When I was in Costa Rica a big Guy named Rudy was in charge of the Herps.  He gave me some advice which I know pass on to you.  He told me if I kept handling hots, which everyone at the field station did, it would not be one of the aggressive snakes that struck at the cage every time someone walked by that got me.  It would be one of the tame ones.  He pointed to a Velvet viper and said, "Every time that snake needs its water changed, or soils its substrate, your heart will be pounding and your hands will shake and you will use the tongs and scoop to reach into the cage.  If the snake needs to come out, you will use a hook, and put it straight into the plastic tub and put the lid on, before you do anything in that cage."  As he talked his hand moved past the door and there was a audible thumb as the Bothrops tried to bite him through the glass.  Then we walked over to a Micrurus nigrocintus.  (If you ever see one of these living jewels, you will forget all about cobras.)  This snake sat curled up in its cage, hardly moving.  Rudy opened the door and the snake didn't move.  He explained, "this snake never strikes at anything bigger than a pinky.  It is incredibly docile.  I frequently catch students like you holding it.  It is a really smart snake.  It seems tame.  This is the one that scares me most.  Someday it is going to have a bad day."

I was there a year and every time I handled a Bothrops, I was scared.  The Eyelash vipers could be aggressive or not.  That big coral snake was just so sweet.  Lots of people would just reach in and pull it out. One of my fellow biologists used to sit at his desk and pet it.  I went back state side before it happened, but that coral snake did hit someone.  Luckily the bite was dry, but I caution you, "It is the tame one that will get you." 

Please be careful.

----------


## Najakeeper

> When I was in Costa Rica a big Guy named Rudy was in charge of the Herps.  He gave me some advice which I know pass on to you.  He told me if I kept handling hots, which everyone at the field station did, it would not be one of the aggressive snakes that struck at the cage every time someone walked by that got me.  It would be one of the tame ones.  He pointed to a Velvet viper and said, "Every time that snake needs its water changed, or soils its substrate, your heart will be pounding and your hands will shake and you will use the tongs and scoop to reach into the cage.  If the snake needs to come out, you will use a hook, and put it straight into the plastic tub and put the lid on, before you do anything in that cage."  As he talked his hand moved past the door and there was a audible thumb as the Bothrops tried to bite him through the glass.  Then we walked over to a Micrurus nigrocintus.  (If you ever see one of these living jewels, you will forget all about cobras.)  This snake sat curled up in its cage, hardly moving.  Rudy opened the door and the snake didn't move.  He explained, "this snake never strikes at anything bigger than a pinky.  It is incredibly docile.  I frequently catch students like you holding it.  It is a really smart snake.  It seems tame.  This is the one that scares me most.  Someday it is going to have a bad day."
> 
> I was there a year and every time I handled a Bothrops, I was scared.  The Eyelash vipers could be aggressive or not.  That big coral snake was just so sweet.  Lots of people would just reach in and pull it out. One of my fellow biologists used to sit at his desk and pet it.  I went back state side before it happened, but that coral snake did hit someone.  Luckily the bite was dry, but I caution you, "It is the tame one that will get you." 
> 
> Please be careful.


Thanks for the good advice mate, I totally agree with the content except for the coral snake being prettier than the cobras  :Smile: . With my 10+ years with venomous snakes, I have also learned that complacency is my worst enemy. Yet, I do know my snakes as well so I take "reasonable" risks in very limited contexts.

----------


## Najakeeper

More leucistic cobra footage:




And a fish eating death adder  :Smile:  :

----------


## Albert Clark

Thank you Najakeeper, for a look into the "hot" side of reptile care. Very interesting and informative pieces. Please be careful and don't forget to donate to USARK so we can overturn "the lacey act". Support the lawsuit against USFWS. Peace. :Good Job:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Thank you Najakeeper, for a look into the "hot" side of reptile care. Very interesting and informative pieces. Please be careful and don't forget to donate to USARK so we can overturn "the lacey act". Support the lawsuit against USFWS. Peace.


I do support USARK but I see the problem as much bigger.




Cheers...

----------

_The Golem_ (04-05-2015)

----------


## George1994

In your latest argument you say to get money out of politics, but I don't see this happening in my lifetime, or ever for that matter. Political parties need money, figures within politics need money, all of it to spread their agendas. Be it good or bad, money will always be a part of government. 

Another issue is saying that science needs to rule the minds of the legislation and such put in place by governments. But that is also probably never going to happen. We are FAR to deep down the rabbit hole to make these changes any time soon. 

Look at drug laws, weapon laws, Lacey act etc, they all have so much science against them, but no one really cares. In a world were the people are afraid of the governments, these things wont work. In a world where the NSA and GCHQ are collecting all of our data, watching everything we do, monitoring all of our communications, we have already lost most of the battle. Look at the impact of the Snowden release, a few months of 'wow this is awful' and all of a sudden people quiet down and go back to normal life. The people in charge don't really care, nor listen. 

I am not arguing with you, there needs to be a massive change, but in the core of the governments. They need to understand they are elected by US, to protect US. Not to rule us, but to be ruled by us. They should be implementing the changes that the public asks for. 

I am from the UK, so I don't suffer directly from this act, but I feel for you all. I am fed up with the powers that be, both sides of the pond.

EDIT: By the way I love your videos, keep it up man! Been watching them all day at work!

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (09-03-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

> In your latest argument you say to get money out of politics, but I don't see this happening in my lifetime, or ever for that matter. Political parties need money, figures within politics need money, all of it to spread their agendas. Be it good or bad, money will always be a part of government. 
> 
> 
> EDIT: By the way I love your videos, keep it up man! Been watching them all day at work!


Taking money out of politics can be rephrased as taking big money out of politics. Limit the contributions to 1k per person, give political parties public access channels for their propaganda. When corporations and special interest groups cannot bribe politicians, voters will start to matter. Check out wolf-pac.com and see what they are trying to do.

Thanks for the comment about the videos, I love making them.

----------


## George1994

> Taking money out of politics can be rephrased as taking big money out of politics. Limit the contributions to 1k per person, give political parties public access channels for their propaganda. When corporations and special interest groups cannot bribe politicians, voters will start to matter. Check out wolf-pac.com and see what they are trying to do.
> 
> Thanks for the comment about the videos, I love making them.


We've seen it before, we see it now, they will say one thing and in reality another thing is going on. There needs to be fundamental changes, right down to the roots of governments for the voters to get power back. 

I am incredibly pro activism, I adore your desire for this and I feel exactly the same. My personal agenda is more geared towards drug and privacy problems, but we need people like you and I. Keep up what you are doing!

Your videos are great, I am so jealous of what you have set up, it is really incredible! How many snakes do you currently own?

----------


## Najakeeper

Quick humidity fix:

----------

_The Golem_ (04-05-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are my glorious cobra pair:









And my Dajarra death adder female:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-12-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Northern Floodplains Death Adders are put together again. After last year's failure, I hope it works better this time around:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-19-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Last week's video was a compilation of strike shots of all my cobras:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-01-2015),anicatgirl (05-26-2015),_The Golem_ (06-22-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

This week's video shows my Sydney Red Common Death Adders, the Acanthophis antarcticus, feeding:





Enjoy...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-01-2015),_The Golem_ (06-22-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Same style with a different Death Adder species:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-01-2015),anicatgirl (06-01-2015),_The Golem_ (06-22-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the third "on the floor" video, Acanthophis laevis, the female is visibly gravid:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-26-2015),_Reinz_ (06-22-2015),_The Golem_ (06-22-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Pregnant or just constipated?  :Smile: ...


Time will tell... She has been with the male but I have never noticed mating behavior...

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-29-2015)

----------


## George1994

Your videos are amazing! I love the videos of your T's and all the hot snakes you keep! Love every upload man, keep it up  :Good Job:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Your videos are amazing! I love the videos of your T's and all the hot snakes you keep! Love every upload man, keep it up


Thanks for watching... Here is another one even though it is not venomous snakes/Ts:

----------

_Reinz_ (06-29-2015)

----------


## Pampho85

Nice collection! I'm jealous! I've never owned venomous snakes, but I've had some experience working with them in the wild (India and South America specifically). Do you keep any Bungarus fasciatus or Bitis schneideri by any chance?

----------


## Reinz

Thank you for the informative video on the scaleless Corn!  :Smile:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Nice collection! I'm jealous! I've never owned venomous snakes, but I've had some experience working with them in the wild (India and South America specifically). Do you keep any Bungarus fasciatus or Bitis schneideri by any chance?


Thanks for watching. Kraits are not my thing, I don't keep venomous with post synaptic neurotoxins. I did keep Bitis before but never that particular species. I currently keep none.

- - - Updated - - -




> Thank you for the informative video on the scaleless Corn!


Thanks for watching  :Smile: . She is a cool snake.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are some photos from today. I will also post a video as soon as I am done with the post production:


_Axanthophis hawkei_ post shed. I need to wash her to show those pretty colors but she is covered with dirt here:





Leucistic _Naja kaouthia_ with all his beauty:





_Naja_ sp. (Congo Water Cobra), male first, female next:

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (09-03-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are a couple more videos.

a-Acanthophis hawkei eating a chick:

----------


## Najakeeper

b-Naja kaouthia eating a rat:

----------

_Reinz_ (09-02-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

Thanks for the video's! Every time i see this post at the top im here watching. You have an amazing collection! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

> Thanks for the video's! Every time i see this post at the top im here watching. You have an amazing collection! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Thanks for watching mate.

----------


## Najakeeper

The white cobra:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-14-2015),_redshepherd_ (09-15-2015),_Reinz_ (09-02-2015)

----------


## tcutting

I would love to learn how to handle venomous. Not sure if I would ever keep any, many because I have a kid and likely will have a few others over the years. but wow awesome animals you have there.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Thank your for the knowledge  and care that you give these I would not like these types  of Snakes, they are beautiful Keep up the good work

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Najakeeper

> I would love to learn how to handle venomous. Not sure if I would ever keep any, many because I have a kid and likely will have a few others over the years. but wow awesome animals you have there.


Thanks for watching. It is a dangerous hobby and proper education is the first step.

- - - Updated - - -




> Thank your for the knowledge  and care that you give these I would not like these types  of Snakes, they are beautiful Keep up the good work
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Thank you very much!

Here is a still from today's feeding...

Anybody dropped a head? :





And here is a video of my female Samar Cobra:

----------

_Reinz_ (09-02-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

Man have you ever had one strike for food and land on the floor? Or and escapist? I bet it's not fun trying to capture a loose venomous snake..

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I have to say that white Cobra is Beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Najakeeper

> Man have you ever had one strike for food and land on the floor? Or and escapist? I bet it's not fun trying to capture a loose venomous snake..


Sometimes it happens with the cobras as they are out of control with food around. The key is to stay at a distance and not be mistaken for food, which would be very bad indeed. But they usually don't take off, snakes like their cages and stay close by usually.




> I have to say that white Cobra is Beautiful. 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


He is my gem  :Smile: .

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I figured that lol  And I hope you achieve  what ever your goal is with the animals you keep.


Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Reinz

Thank you NK for the wonderful and informative videos of your gorgeous Cobras!

----------


## M.P.C

Love your posts, and that white cobra is such an amazing animal

----------


## Najakeeper

> I figured that lol  And I hope you achieve  what ever your goal is with the animals you keep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999





> Thank you NK for the wonderful and informative videos of your gorgeous Cobras!





> Love your posts, and that white cobra is such an amazing animal


Thanks for watching guys.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is a cool strike video of bunch of my snakes:

----------

_Reinz_ (09-14-2015),Tsanford (09-14-2015)

----------


## Tsanford

Thanks for the video! That last one strikes insanely fast. Also your cobra was intense. Id be worried of it coming at me instead!

----------


## Kittencaboodles

that white cobra is blowing my mind, i didn't realize how quick they are! what a beauty  :Bowdown:

----------


## Reinz

Fascinating video, just stunning snakes!

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Najakeeper

Thanks for watching...

----------


## redshepherd

I always enjoy your videos. I'd never keep hots in my life, but it's so fascinating to watch them under experienced keepers!

----------


## Najakeeper

> I always enjoy your videos. I'd never keep hots in my life, but it's so fascinating to watch them under experienced keepers!


Thanks mate. I just love these animals, I usually go home during lunch break to walk my dog and spend time with the snakes. Cobras are diurnal so they are up and active during day time. I just interacted with my samars and kouthias, really cool experience.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is a video of a new addition to the collection:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-28-2015),_Lady mkrj58_ (12-18-2015),_redshepherd_ (10-08-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Some Acanthophis photos from today:


Dajarra desert male:



Sydney male eating a cooked chicken heart:



Right after:


And another video from T.a.insularis:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-28-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Somewhat of a sad video this week:

----------


## Boom

Naja,  you really have such an amazing collection.   And you obviously are very enthusiastic about their beauty.  Keep up the great videos.

BTW,  that Dajarra Adder looks like its scales are crocheted lol.

----------


## Najakeeper

> Naja,  you really have such an amazing collection.   And you obviously are very enthusiastic about their beauty.  Keep up the great videos.
> 
> BTW,  that Dajarra Adder looks like its scales are crocheted lol.


Thanks  :Smile: .

I will have something very cool joining soon  :Wink: .

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the "venomous snake"...


I finally have a King Cobra and he is adorable  :Smile:  :

----------

dr del (10-15-2015),_hazzaram_ (10-15-2015),Tsanford (11-02-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

The king is almost always watching me when I am in the room, quite creepy  :Smile: 





Here is a video from today's feeding. He still has no interest in mice but is totally fine with chicken.

----------

M.P.C (10-18-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

The king is outside of his quarantine terrarium and is in the 80 cm long terrarium that he is going to spend his first year in. I have a good looking boy:

----------

_Felidae_ (11-23-2015),_Herpenthusiast3_ (12-01-2015),M.P.C (11-02-2015)

----------


## M.P.C

That you do, love the puffed up pose

----------


## Najakeeper

> That you do, love the puffed up pose


He usually does not do that and is quite calm...

Here is my water cobra:

----------

_Felidae_ (11-23-2015),M.P.C (11-03-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Scary day yesterday...

----------

_Felidae_ (11-23-2015),M.P.C (11-09-2015)

----------


## Prognathodon

Gleep!!!!!!

But a very pretty baby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

This is an interesting one. My white Monocled Cobra eats a piece of chicken burger and chases me for fun   :Smile:  :

----------

_Felidae_ (11-23-2015)

----------


## dr del

I'm curious - what made you think of feeding it to him?

Would he eat raw chicken legs as well?

----------


## Najakeeper

> I'm curious - what made you think of feeding it to him?
> 
> Would he eat raw chicken legs as well?


My king cobra eats chicken feet so I wanted to check if he will take this as well. He didn't so I tried it with the monocled.

I think he would eat anything including parts of chicken. He took chicken hearts before.

----------

dr del (11-16-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is a video is my _Acanthophis antarcticus_, the Sydney Red Common Death Adder, with some nice slo-mo strike shots:

----------

_Felidae_ (11-23-2015),JTA (11-22-2015),_Marrissa_ (11-23-2015)

----------


## JTA

:Pink Elephant:

----------


## Ben55K

Awesome collection they are amazing :Snake:  :Good Job: . Your collection is swag :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: !

----------


## Ben55K

:Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Bowdown:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Sarcasm Alert:  :Please:  :ROFL:  :Tears:  :Salute:  :Wag of the finger:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Wag of the finger:  :Please:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :projectile:

----------


## Marrissa

Ok I flinched just watching the videos. I can't imagine being the one holding the tongs. Neat video! Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Najakeeper

Thanks for watching guys.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are some photos from this week, two of my boys just shed:





And the video about Samar Cobras:

----------

_Felidae_ (11-30-2015)

----------


## StupidZombie

I've always been fascinated by cobras, and your king cobra is drop dead gorgeous. Everything snot him is splendid. He's an amazing creature. 

The leucistic is pretty too but the king is my favorite. 
Love your videos and your pictures are amazing.

----------


## redshepherd

Your king is my favorite in your collection.  :Very Happy:  

Love watching your videos... keep uploading...

----------


## Najakeeper

Thanks guys.

I have also been fascinated by cobras since I saw a photo when I was a kid. They are incredible creatures.

I love both snakes. I think the Leucistic Monocled is the most beautiful snake out there but the King is definitely more interesting as a total package. Intelligence, attention, elegance, size, explosive speed etc. are all combined in one animal. Even though Monocled Cobras are spastic snakes, I can accurately guess how they will react. This is not the case with the King Cobra. That's why workers at the snake farms in Thailand treat them with utmost respect.

----------


## Najakeeper

For the fans of the King:

----------

_redshepherd_ (12-01-2015)

----------


## redshepherd

I'm just curious about your snakes' feeding schedule and needs. Do they just eat small meals like the chicken feet and such just for taking videos, or is it that they do need to eat smaller meals more frequently? Do they mostly eat small meals, sometimes larger prey/small meals scattered through the week, etc.?

----------


## Najakeeper

I try to keep schedules quite simple.

Most snakes get one decent size meal per week. 

Cobras get multiple food items usually at once but sometimes I would feed them twice in a week. 

The king gets fed 2-3 times a week of 2 chicken feet at one feeding.

----------

_redshepherd_ (12-09-2015)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is some nice Monocled Cobra footage. Shows their personality quite accurately in my opinion:

----------

_Reinz_ (01-03-2016)

----------


## Najakeeper

Taking a small break from the videos for the holidays. Enjoy the festive times, I am clearly doing so:

----------

_Reinz_ (01-03-2016)

----------


## Najakeeper

Well, I managed to shoot a video and here is the King chowing down on mice:

----------

_Reinz_ (01-03-2016)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is the Crotalus d. unicolor taking down a rat for the first time:

----------

_Reinz_ (01-03-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Thank you for the very informative videos, and interesting too!

I fully understand your move to downsize your collection.  Afterall, family comes first.  

Hope all goes well with your new baby.   :Smile:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Thank you for the very informative videos, and interesting too!
> 
> I fully understand your move to downsize your collection.  Afterall, family comes first.  
> 
> Hope all goes well with your new baby.


Thanks for watching mate.

Yeah, I especially needed to sell the Samar Cobras as there is no antivenom for the species.

----------


## Reinz

> Thanks for watching mate.
> 
> Yeah, I especially needed to sell the Samar Cobras as there is no antivenom for the species.


Excellent reason indeed!

----------


## Najakeeper

The king just shed and was in the mood for some food:

----------


## Najakeeper

I am very emotional about this but simply put, I have a very healthy month old boy in the house now and after many sleepless nights of deep thinking, I have decided that I cannot keep most of my venomous snakes...


I will get back to this amazing hobby when I can afford to have a separate place just for the animals but in the meantime, I will surely miss my animals.


Life is full of difficult decisions, and this was probably the hardest for me.

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> I am very emotional about this but simply put, I have a very healthy month old boy in the house now and after many sleepless nights of deep thinking, I have decided that I cannot keep most of my venomous snakes...[/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> I will get back to this amazing hobby when I can afford to have a separate place just for the animals but in the meantime, I will surely miss my animals.
> 
> 
> Life is full of difficult decisions, and this was probably the hardest for me.


This is a completely understandable decision and I respect it 100%. Sometimes sacrifices have to be made for the greater good. I'm sure this is a very tough decision to make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

> This is a completely understandable decision and I respect it 100%. Sometimes sacrifices have to be made for the greater good. I'm sure this is a very tough decision to make. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the toughest I had to make as I do love my animals with passion. I will get back to it when I think I can provide a 100% safe environment but for now, I have to think about other people.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-07-2016),_distaff_ (03-09-2016),_Fraido_ (03-09-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-07-2016),_Mike41793_ (05-02-2016)

----------


## slithering_BP

Ooh man thats horrible! Hard pill to swallow for sure!

----------


## Fraido

Aweh, that's so unfortunate. I have really enjoyed lurking through your thread. I hope you can get back to it eventually.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

> Ooh man thats horrible! Hard pill to swallow for sure!


Yeah, I am still very emotional about this.




> Aweh, that's so unfortunate. I have really enjoyed lurking through your thread. I hope you can get back to it eventually.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will have more photos/videos of the non venomous.

----------

_Fraido_ (03-09-2016)

----------


## Herpo

That's sad to hear Naja! I haven't posted but just sifted through the whole thread, magnificent animals for sure! Life is so unfair!  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Snoopyslim

I feel for you but at the same time if you planned to have a child maybe you should have thought of that before acquiring so many venomous snakes.  I think you're making the right decision though for your child's safety.  Enjoy your precious boy <3

----------


## Prognathodon

> I feel for you but at the same time if you planned to have a child maybe you should have thought of that before acquiring so many venomous snakes.


Life does not always go according to plan. Sometimes things (marriage, health emergencies, kids, fill in the blanks) sneak up on you and surprise you, and you find yourself in a position you didn't plan for, and sometimes not even foreseen yourself in. And if you don't have lots of experience with babies, reading/anecdotal information isn't always enough to guarantee you're ready for the reality.

Naja had a tough decision to make. If he had a time machine he maybe he'd go back and do things differently.  Do you have one to lend him?  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DTK (03-09-2016),Herpo (03-15-2016),_Najakeeper_ (03-15-2016),wolfy-hound (03-29-2016)

----------


## Najakeeper

I have been keeping venomous snakes for almost 15 years now. I was bitten once but never put anyone else in danger. No escapes, no close calls etc. my intention was just keep my protocols as it is and keep moving forward with the hobby even after the baby's arrival. Yet after my baby was born, the tiny chance of an escape, or a toddler opening one of locked cages somehow kept me awake for days. Being a father changes your mentality drastically and you have to think even the highly improbable.

So there wasn't any planning mistake here, everything was according to plan. I just changed after I had my son in my arms...

----------

Herpo (03-15-2016),_Mike41793_ (05-02-2016),wolfy-hound (03-29-2016)

----------


## Herpo

Look in the bright side; as he grows up, he can have an experienced reptile keeper as a dad to eventually teach him how to keep hots!

Congrats on the new arrival!

----------


## Snoopyslim

I'm sorry Naja, I shouldn't have posted on your thread.  My opinion on hots has nothing to do with your emotional journey.  I don't doubt in the slightest that you are a very responsible owner,I just worry about the people you sold to.  I'm sure you did extensive background checks since you obviously care for your snakes greatly and would only want them to go to a good home.  I am not a parent but I can understand.  My niece is 7 years old now and I still check in on her to make sure she's breathing when she stays over.  I really do wish you and your son a wonderful life and I'm sorry you had to give up your hobby for now.  It was totally unnecessary to make my previous comment, please accept my apology.

----------

vix0105 (01-15-2017),wolfy-hound (03-29-2016)

----------


## Najakeeper

> I'm sorry Naja, I shouldn't have posted on your thread.  My opinion on hots has nothing to do with your emotional journey.  I don't doubt in the slightest that you are a very responsible owner,I just worry about the people you sold to.  I'm sure you did extensive background checks since you obviously care for your snakes greatly and would only want them to go to a good home.  I am not a parent but I can understand.  My niece is 7 years old now and I still check in on her to make sure she's breathing when she stays over.  I really do wish you and your son a wonderful life and I'm sorry you had to give up your hobby for now.  It was totally unnecessary to make my previous comment, please accept my apology.


Not a problem, thank you for your sincere note.

I have rejected very lucrative offers for my snakes from people, who wouldn't be able to properly care for them. For me the animals' well being is the important factor. I am very happy that some of them actually were sold to reputable zoos. I hope I made the correct choices for the rest.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-17-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (03-17-2016)

----------


## M.P.C

Sad news indeed but fanily is always priority number 1. i especially love you little king snake, are you keeping any of your hots?

----------


## Najakeeper

> Sad news indeed but fanily is always priority number 1. i especially love you little king snake, are you keeping any of your hots?


Only the Congo Water Cobras as they are quite docile animals.

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is how the room looks like after most of the venomous are gone:

----------

_Ba11er_ (07-01-2016),_Fraido_ (07-01-2016),John1982 (07-01-2016),_redshepherd_ (07-01-2016),_Reinz_ (07-01-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Thanks for sharing your collection Naja.  I enjoyed it.  :Smile:

----------


## John1982

Awe man, balfouri is right up there with metallica as far as old world beauties. I wish you luck in producing some.

----------


## Terminal

Very entertaining video Naja.  Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

What brand/setup is your female green tree python enclosure? The complete transparency looks awesome!

Also, always love watching your collection or feeding videos.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Thanks for sharing your collection Naja.  I enjoyed it.


Thanks for watching.




> Awe man, balfouri is right up there with metallica as far as old world beauties. I wish you luck in producing some.


Thank you. I did produce some before, since they are cheaper now my intention is to start a colony in a big tank. That should look real cool.




> Very entertaining video Naja.  Thanks. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for watching.




> What brand/setup is your female green tree python enclosure? The complete transparency looks awesome!
> 
> Also, always love watching your collection or feeding videos.


Thanks buddy.

In EU, we have these custom made glass enclosures for sale in almost every show. I keep the GTPs in 80cm long terrariums. Keeping the humidity up is a little tricky but careful use of duck-tape is the key  :Wink: .

----------


## reptileexperts

Now that my own hot collection is growing back beyond where it use to be, I cant imagine having to drop them again. Sad to see your venomous has shrunk so much, but always understandable. 

Cheers

----------


## Najakeeper

> Now that my own hot collection is growing back beyond where it use to be, I cant imagine having to drop them again. Sad to see your venomous has shrunk so much, but always understandable. 
> 
> Cheers


Mate, it really is painful. Most of all, I miss my white cobra. But I gotta say I like my human baby more than the snakes  :Wink: .

In the meantime, my water cobras are getting fat for the upcoming breeding season. These are adults now, I raised them from tiny hatchlings and they are still very calm animals...

----------

_Fraido_ (08-02-2016),_redshepherd_ (11-08-2016),_reptileexperts_ (08-02-2016)

----------


## Dev_DeCoste

> So I had to decide which cobra species to keep due to space restrictions. Aside from the _N.kaouthia_ morphs and the water cobras, which I keep, I choose the _Naja samarensis_, the Samar Cobra. 
> 
> 
> These animals come from the Samar Island in the Southern Philippines. Although they are true spitters, adults rarely do so and this is a nice spitter to work with. Also, their colors are so amazing, this just makes them the most beautiful _Naja_ species in my opinion and they stay around 3ft range, less than a meter in most cases. The only problem with them is their 'attitude'. These guys are always angry and they do not take prisoners. Someone I know used to say that if they were 6 ft instead of 3, we would probably be all evolved from them .
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my female, which is a whopping 1.3 meters, very large for this species:
> 
> And here is a feeding video:


This may chalk up to be the most intense 10 minutes of my week hahaha

----------


## delphi4k

Good Read , King Cobra at #8 Here  :Smile:  

http://viraltalks.com/11-most-venomous-animal-list-are-full-of-deadly-creatures/p/

----------


## Najakeeper

I cannot go back to venomous snakes yet, having a super inquisitive toddler, who is already crazy for all the animals he sees. I need 4-5 years at least for a collection like I used to have. But I took the risk to get one Gila Monster baby to satisfy the itch to a degree. I think he is absolutely gorgeous and we love him to bits...


_Heloderma suspectum cinctum_:






And here is a video:

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-11-2017)

----------

